# 2016 Brilliant Black S3



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Got it on Monday. Premium Plus with SS Seats, LED's, Tech, B&O, Red Calipers, Textile mats, grocery hooks. H&R DEEP Coilers from Rotiform and 20x9 et35 RS6 Style Wheels with 245/30/20 Falken 453's. :beer:


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

sick!  more pix. s sport seats i see?


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Thanks and yes. :thumbup:


----------



## DSTC-Off (May 24, 2015)

The diamond cut wheels and the chrome accents mesh so well.


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

Looks very sharp!!


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IamMaverick (Mar 21, 2015)

Does it have CarPlay?


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Thanks guys. Really loving this car.

We won't see CarPlay until the next gen MMI.


----------



## IamMaverick (Mar 21, 2015)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> Thanks guys. Really loving this car.
> 
> We won't see CarPlay until the next gen MMI.


That is the only thing keeping me from buying


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

That's not a very good reason, the car is soooo much more than that. 

Especially when you have Sirius, Bluetooth w/streaming audio, voice control, WiFi hotspot, Google Earth nav with Google search, touch pad and SD cards.


----------



## IamMaverick (Mar 21, 2015)

I tried it on the GTI and I love carPlay. If the Golf R offered a sunroof I would have gone that way.


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

Looks good Frank....


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Thanks for the killer install.:beer:


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> Thanks for the killer install.


Glad to help. So excited to see how low these can go. Still has roughly 1.5 inches to go. Loving the fact that its static.


----------



## Bagrah01 (May 18, 2014)

Good Lord, definitely jealous.


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

killed it!


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

Love the wheels and the stance. Beautiful !


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Thanks guys, glad I finally got one. I went to the launch training in Germany a couple of years ago and got to flog a sportback on an autocross course and fell in love but it took so long to get here after that I talked myself out of one. Then after spending some time behind the wheel of the Audi Henderson DTM demo, I decided to give up my beloved B6 S4 6mt Avant and get one, while the S3 kinda feels like a tin can compared my former German tank and the synthetic sound is no match for the Milltek/4.2, it's a super fun car.


----------



## Labret (Mar 11, 2015)

a black car in vegas? damn man... looks great though. enjoy!


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

It spends 12-14 hours a day in the garage.:beer:


----------



## willoc (Jul 21, 2015)

I thought there was talk of the 2015+ MMI being up-gradable to Carplay sometime next year. Seems like it would be easy to update software via SD card, or dealer can do it...


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

They just announced the facelift will have TFT Display as an option, that would be the new MMI.

Adding a touch pad to a retractable screen doesn't sound like a very good idea to me.


----------



## willoc (Jul 21, 2015)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> They just announced the facelift will have TFT Display as an option, that would be the new MMI.
> 
> Adding a touch pad to a retractable screen doesn't sound like a very good idea to me.



I'm not sure that we need a touch screen since the MMI dial will accept touch input. Seems like it wouldn't be too difficult to make that work with Carplay. Maybe not as elegant as a true touch screen display but the interface is there.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Maybe so but that wouldn't be much different than what is already there.

I suspect the first new cars to have it will be A4 and Q7.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

willoc said:


> I'm not sure that we need a touch screen since the MMI dial will accept touch input. Seems like it wouldn't be too difficult to make that work with Carplay. Maybe not as elegant as a true touch screen display but the interface is there.


I hope that they make the buttons/jog dial work with carplay/android auto - part of why I want an audi/other premium brand is having the control in comfortable reach from driving position, not way up on the dash.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

You can have that right now. The only difference is, you scroll and click on a line of text rather than an app icon. Or in many cases, just speak the command. That gets way more use than the dial anyway, that and the steering wheel controls.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Bumping this one up. How do you like the ride on those coilovers?


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Awesome, I run the on my 964 as well.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

